
Ask HN: Need to set up a few small project landing pages, advice? - shadowprofile77
Nice and simple: I&#x27;m starting a few landing pages for some side projects I&#x27;ve been considering. I don&#x27;t need anything more fancy than a static content page that can handle photos and possibly video (unlikely on video though) and payment processing (open to suggestions on a service for this too).<p>Does anyone have any recommendations to make?<p>Tangent question: One of these projects involves managing a mass messaging system with updates on new investment options for subscribers in developing markets (mainly Latin America), and basic advice on systems or platforms to use for this would be very much appreciated.
======
__d
Personally, I'd write plain, raw HTML/CSS for the static content, use Stripe
for payments, GoAccess for analytics, and Digital Ocean for hosting.

For messaging, Twilio (Sendgrid) would likely work?

Check out indiehackers.com for a heap of resources and support for this kind
of thing.

~~~
shadowprofile77
Thank you.. That's very simple and could be workable for bare bones pages. For
basic visual elements the CSS should work I suppose (i'm not a programmer).

~~~
__d
It is kinda as simple as it can be.

Write the HTML first, doing the basic page content and layout using standard
HTML5. Then add class attributes to identify the things you want to style in
the same way.

Use a single CSS file, and then add in styling for the various document
elements (<p>, <h1>, etc) and classes.

You'll get almost all you need without any Javascript, and there's no need for
static site generators or build systems or any thing complicated. You can do
pretty much everything in two files (you could put the CSS into the HTML
header, but it's kinda nicer to keep it separate).

Once you need to go beyond a landing page, you might want more sophistication,
but you can deal with that later.

------
XCSme
If you want analytics to view the stats for all your websites in a single
place you can check out the tool I'm working on[0], as it's best suited for
landing pages and helping with their improvement.

[0]: [https://www.usertrack.net/](https://www.usertrack.net/)

